# Is this early signs of HITH on my Blue Diamond.......wtf?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I looked the other day and noticed something going on with my big blue diamond. I've never owned a rhom of this size before, and I'm not sure if they get this look when they are older, but it looks like the start of HITH or something. If it is, I don't get it though. The tank is a 125 gallon that gets 25-35% water changes once a week, it has 2 AC110's, a powerhead, and is equipped with an auto drip system. The water is always crystal clear, and left over food is always picked up after every feeding. The only recent changes are lighting, and the addition of live plants. IDK....maybe something parasitic was brought in with the plants? I'm totally stumped, and don't have a clue what is bringing this on. What is the best meds to nip this in the bud?

I've heard that powerheads sometimes get small leaks of voltage, and that can cause it too. Again, IDK....The powerhead is coming out, and I'm going over everything tonight just to make sure I'm not missing anything.

totally stumped,
Blue


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually........after looking at some older pics, it looks like it was solid black before and is clearing up now. That would be a relief, but still, I don't have a clue how it could have started?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I will look through my pics of him that I have and see if I can notice if he had that before, I never noticed anything. That is very strange.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

blue, i'm gonna have you send him to me for further observation... if i don't send him back, it just means that he has HITH real bad and you wouldn't have wanted him anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hope that works out for ya JoeyD!

Looks ok...I wouldnlt stress too much.
Keep an eye on it and do what have been doing with the water changes.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

looks like it to me man. I would get the water super clean treat him with metro on the food, elevate the water temp to 86 and treat him with some prazi. Then you KNOW he's clean. That's what I am going to do with the new one when I get him.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

weerhom said:


> looks like it to me man.
> 
> I would get the water super clean.....It can't get any cleaner
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it might have been there the whole time since I bought it, because I didn't notice anything until it started looking like it does now, and it looks like it's going away. None of my other fish look like that, and they all get the same feeding, water changes, ect.

It's weird, cause TBP takes really good care of his fish too. IDK, maybe it was there from the guy he bought it from? It's not like it's sunkin in, or super noticeable. It's just something I picked up on lately, and want to address, before it gets out of hand.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

If you read some of my topics, i have problems with this too. that is def hith STARTING. Wonder about our water. We both live in MI. What city is your water from? Also might want to get him in a bare bottom tank if it worsens. That way you can keep the tank super duper clean while treating fish. vacuuming poop out every day. Prazi must be used in perfect water conditions. Just trying to help. I feel for you if that pretty fish get f'ed up.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I know what you're saying, but if you look at the last pic I posted, and what it looks like now, it looks like it's already getting better.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

it does look better now. gl.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

weerhom said:


> it does look better now. gl.


as for removing the gravel, or setting up a hospital tank. Neither one is an option right now. I thoroughly vac the gravel every week. Is it cheaper to buy the meds on line, or at the LFS?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

call local pet shops first. not all carry prazipro and most have flagyl/metro. The metro is best in food. put the metro IN the food For a week straight. Best if is given 2x daily, so small meals might be appropriate. Givin in food also help save money. To treat the 135 it would cost a lot. But feeding it directly to the fish will cut costs way down. absorption is better when ingested also.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

weerhom said:


> call local pet shops first. not all carry prazipro and most have flagyl/metro. The metro is best in food. put the metro IN the food For a week straight. Best if is given 2x daily, so small meals might be appropriate. Givin in food also help save money. To treat the 135 it would cost a lot. But feeding it directly to the fish will cut costs way down. absorption is better when ingested also.


Thanks,

And BTW....my water is good ole Lake Orion well water.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

well water...good to know. must not be additives the city puts in the water causing it. I know there is flouride and other stuff added to our city water.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

What is HITH???


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

xtreme_pingu said:


> What is HITH???


hole in the head


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

what's his status??? Hope that pretty thing is better. Was that all new water when you set the fish up? High nitrates due to new tank syndrome with def cause the hith.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's slowly going away, but isn't completely gone yet. They tank was an already established tank, with only 25 - 35% water changes done once a week.

I think I might have found the answer on how he might have gotten it. My well has 2 pressure tanks, and I just discovered that one tank has a ruptured bladder. When this happens, bacteria builds up in the tank, and makes the water pretty nasty. This fishes tank is on a drip system, and that nasty water has been dripping in it for quite a while. The drip has been turned off, and it seems to be clearing up a lot faster now. I plan on replacing the tank sometime this week, and starting the drip back up again. We'll have to see if that is the answer.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

what are the first symptoms of HITH? and how's he doing blue?


----------

